# Sikhism Creator/God: Omnipresent, Omnipotent, Omniscient



## Ambarsaria (May 15, 2013)

Let us review the commonly understood definitions from English vocabulary.
*Omnipresent*

present everywhere at the same time​*Omnipotent*

Having unlimited or universal power, authority, or force; all-powerful​*Omniscient*

having complete or unlimited knowledge, awareness, or understanding; perceiving all things​  For my mind the following provides a rough reference to such concept in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji in one of the shabads from many more in totality of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji,


> Sri Granth: Sri Guru Granth Sahib
> *Omnipresent*
> *ਸਭਮਹਿਜੋਤਿਜੋਤਿਹੈਸੋਇ*॥
> सभ महि जोति जोति है सोइ ॥
> ...


From this shabad I get that *Omnipresent* is reflection of oneness that exists within all of the universe and in all.

  From this shabad I get that *Omniscient *is the wisdom or truth that forms the basis of all and that pervades everywhere timelessly.

  From this shabad I get that *Omnipotent *is a reflection of all that happens per the creator’s truths and wisdom that we may have minuscule knowledge of but it has raison d'etre.

  I stand corrected and all errors are mine.  What do you think?

  Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## spnadmin (May 15, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------

